# Coming off after 7 years of blasting/coasting.



## SilverBack (Mar 3, 2022)

33 years old have been cycling on/off for past 7 years; my anabolic habits consist of every summer for 3 months running a squared away dose of 500 mg/week test cyp, 350 mg per weekmg tren ace ( or E) and, 500 mg/week masterone.   Best stack for optimal results.
then the winter fall spring months i coast on a TRT dose of like 150 mg per week of synthetic testosterone. 
I have achieved AMAZING results in my bodybuilding career And for the first time in a long time I am going to be coming off off for a good period of time to reset everything in effort to maximize future results & mitigate the health hazards that I’ve already subjected my body too.

My system is heavily surpressed (obviously) so I’m taking a powerful PCT:

8 week PCT:
Weeks 1-2:  
150 mg of clomid daily 
60 mg of nolvadex daily 
Weeks 3-6: 100 mg clomid daily 
40 mg of nolvadex. 
Weeks 6-8: 50 mg clomid 20 mg nolvadex daily. 

I’m on week 6 now and it’s been quite the experience coming off!  I’ll have to get blood work done after PCT to see where I stand as far as natural hormones.


----------



## Crom (Mar 3, 2022)

Really curious to see where you land. Stay positive. Try not to get too depressed, and if you do at least you'll know where it's coming from. Sounds like you had a good run.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 3, 2022)

That's a lot of clomid! No hcg?


----------



## TomJ (Mar 3, 2022)

I'd think, fur sure, that you'd have HCG in there. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 3, 2022)

After 7 years I would really consider HMG. At the very least HCG


----------



## Tazz (Mar 3, 2022)

Wish the best on you’re recovery here man, please update this thread. This will be interesting to watch as bloodwork progresses, or doesn’t. 

Consider hcg. 

Also, that clomid dose of 150 is a bit overkill. If i go over 100 that stuff makes me emotional. Watch out for that.

Edit: Seen you’re on week 6. How’d you tolerate the clomid dose out of curiosity?


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 3, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Wish the best on you’re recovery here man, please update this thread. This will be interesting to watch as bloodwork progresses, or doesn’t.
> 
> Consider hcg.
> 
> ...


To be honest I knew it was going to be a rough shock to my system so i anticipated experiencing heavy side effects: but I do feel more clear headed taking 50 mg clomid daily vs 100+


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 3, 2022)

I'd probably have started with 6wks of hCG @ 500iu/eod to help get the LH up. hMG @ 75iu/eod to get FSH up if you can afford it.

Also would not have used more than 100mg Clomid. Makes my vision blurry at those dosages. More than likely I'd have gone with 50mg Clomid and 40mg Nolvadex for 6-8wks following the hCG.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 3, 2022)

SilverBack said:


> 33 years old have been cycling on/off for past 7 years; my anabolic habits consist of every summer for 3 months running a squared away dose of 500 mg/week test cyp, 350 mg per weekmg tren ace ( or E) and, 500 mg/week masterone.   Best stack for optimal results.
> then the winter fall spring months i coast on a TRT dose of like 150 mg per week of synthetic testosterone.
> I have achieved AMAZING results in my bodybuilding career And for the first time in a long time I am going to be coming off off for a good period of time to reset everything in effort to maximize future results & mitigate the health hazards that I’ve already subjected my body too.
> 
> ...


Bro there is no way that your body is going to rebound and recover your natural test…
I am not a dr but I am going to say you will need that trt dose to keep you normal..
Plus you will not know if your natural test will rebound to normal level for about a year.. 
and it is not going to be a fun ride..
Good luck with this . Keep us posted..
But I see no way around trt for life..
I talked to my dr about this a while back and he told me the same thing I am relating to you…
I would just come off all the other drugs and stay on trt. Even if you drop it to a lower trt dose..
Your body is going to be in shock..
Sex drive gone,
Lethargic,
Moody,
Probably training will tank.
Strength gone…
Overall well being is gonna take a hot.

Not trying to be a Debbie downer , just being realistic.🙏🙏


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro there is no way that your body is going to rebound and recover your natural test…
> I am not a dr but I am going to say you will need that trt dose to keep you normal..
> Plus you will not know if your natural test will rebound to normal level for about a year..
> and it is not going to be a fun ride..
> ...


Yes I anticipated these issues.

I most likely will need a TRT rx for the rest of my life.


----------



## St0ked (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m very interested. How do you currently feel?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 3, 2022)

@SilverBack 

There is one other option for you to research.  1mcg single shot of triptorelin. It has worked wonders for some in your circumstance!


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 3, 2022)

SilverBack said:


> I have achieved AMAZING results in my bodybuilding career


pics


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro there is no way that your body is going to rebound and recover your natural test…
> I am not a dr but I am going to say you will need that trt dose to keep you normal..
> Plus you will not know if your natural test will rebound to normal level for about a year..
> and it is not going to be a fun ride..
> ...


Ya it will all be alright:
One has nothing to lose coming off; only benefits, if it gets that bad I’ll just resume my practice of synthetics.


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Crom said:


> Really curious to see where you land. Stay positive. Try not to get too depressed, and if you do at least you'll know where it's coming from. Sounds like you had a good run.


Yes I agree: it pays to be mindful in scenarios like this; I absolutely did have a great run just need to start taking breaks before and after blasting.   ——> the blast and come off Pct always has been the best formula for making gains.


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @SilverBack
> 
> There is one other option for you to research.  1mcg single shot of triptorelin. It has worked wonders for some in your circumstance!


Triptorelin? I’ll look into it thank you!


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

St0ked said:


> I’m very interested. How do you currently feel?


Everything I am “feeling” is subjective; every element of coming off was anticipated & accounted for prior to excerising this decision, nobody feels amazing during PCT so this shock on my system is universal to all whom cycle synthetics. I’m not going to let the fear of coming off take over my ability to do things rationally in life.


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> pics


Pics are in my OnlyFans 

Haha kidding, I’m not posting pics as I’m concerned with privacy.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 4, 2022)

SilverBack said:


> Pics are in my OnlyFans
> 
> Haha kidding, I’m not posting pics as I’m concerned with privacy.


Sounds like the juice was not worth the squeeze 😂


----------



## Crom (Mar 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Sounds like the juice was not worth the squeeze 😂


Imagine coming off a 7 year blast, and you end up looking like Jason Blaha and a silverback gorilla had a baby. 
        Nightmare fuel.


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Crom said:


> Imagine coming off a 7 year blast, and you end up looking like Jason Blaha and a silverback gorilla had a baby.
> Nightmare fuel.
> 
> View attachment 19104


This is actually common that a overwhelming majority of young athletes who privately practice anabolic cycling Of synthetics end up taking a bite out that TRT propaganda where you don’t need to come off dry out and bottom out and PCT, you can just administer a low dose of testosterone and that’s your time off.  It’s a viscous cycle & it vows against muscle  gains/health. It’s so easy to just procrastinate & disregard the last and final most important evolution  of a synthetic anabolic  cycle the “Post cycle therapy”

We should all aspire to come off for at least 6 months out of a 12 month calendar year. Even if your natural test levels never reset ( which they most likely  ‘WILL NOT’ ), you are still achieving off-cycle disparity in your yearly bodybuilding habits which is a crucial element for achieving gains from a stack, the receptors must be reset, some test production occurs via the HPTA supply web brain to testicles, giving month time off to rest before starting the next cycle.


----------



## Crom (Mar 4, 2022)

SilverBack said:


> This is actually common that a overwhelming majority of young athletes who privately practice anabolic cycling Of synthetics end up taking a bite out that TRT propaganda where you don’t need to come off dry out and bottom out and PCT, you can just administer a low dose of testosterone and that’s your time off.  It’s a viscous cycle & it vows against muscle  gains/health. It’s so easy to just procrastinate & disregard the last and final most important evolution  of a synthetic anabolic  cycle the “Post cycle therapy”
> 
> We should all aspire to come off for at least 6 months out of a 12 month calendar year. Even if your natural test levels never reset ( which they most likely  ‘WILL NOT’ ), you are still achieving off-cycle disparity in your yearly bodybuilding habits which is a crucial element for achieving gains from a stack, the receptors must be reset, some test production occurs via the HPTA supply web brain to testicles, giving month time off to rest before starting the next cycle.


My buddy preaches this same thing. Long time competitive power lifter. While I do agree with drying out, I just don't get the point of PCT if you're going to be on HRT for life. Just come off and cruise. You can pop all the Nolva , HCG and clomid you want, but if that test ain't there, the gains won't be either. You'll lose it.

    I can see it working for young guys short cycling, but not for lifestyle people. Seven years was a long ass time. .

   My buddy argues me on this. Logically, it just makes no damn to sense to me. I might not know enough though. All I know is, if I lower the dose or come off , I get much smaller, and I'm not that big as it is LOL!

 Very curious to see how this goes. What's your current weight and BF% ?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 4, 2022)

Like I said….
If someone has been blasting and cruising for multiple years, the chances of your natural test coming back will never happen. This is part of the dangers of ongoing anabolic use..

I unfortunately will have to stick myself for life or until I am so fed up with sticking myself with needles that I decide it’s time for me to sacrum to the facts that my natural body hormones will eventually act there Age..

It’s a scary thought. I have been on trt for 10 years and I have been told by my dr that trt for life is the only way I can go…

Not so bad. I am coming off a blast as we speak. The only saving grace for me will be my 1.5cc trt.
Even that I am considering droping to 1cc


----------



## GSgator (Mar 4, 2022)

I have dropped down to 100mg  every 7-10 days let’s say 2 months before a blast . My results seemed to match the same as if I went completely off for a few months . Let us know how it goes IMO you don’t have to completely stop synthetic test but this is your experiment so good luck.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Like I said….
> If someone has been blasting and cruising for multiple years, the chances of your natural test coming back will never happen.


Never say never, I know of a few guys who've recovered to a range of 600-700 after years of straight blasting


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 4, 2022)

Quitting?

Sir....You make me sick 😠


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Never say never, I know of a few guys who've recovered to a range of 600-700 after years of straight blasting


I would love to try this. But at 47 not sure it would be that easy.
Maybe younger bucks would have much better luck.


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Sounds like the juice was not worth the squeeze 😂


He


Crom said:


> My buddy preaches this same thing. Long time competitive power lifter. While I do agree with drying out, I just don't get the point of PCT if you're going to be on HRT for life. Just come off and cruise. You can pop all the Nolva , HCG and clomid you want, but if that test ain't there, the gains won't be either. You'll lose it.
> 
> I can see it working for young guys short cycling, but not for lifestyle people. Seven years was a long ass time. .
> 
> ...


i am 33 years old; 5’5 tall , all muscle groups are very proportion: I’m under 10% body fat and I currently weigh about 188 lbs.   it’s been 6 weeks since the synthetics have exited my system and I really have not lost that much weight.  I was 157 lbs in 2014 when I started my first cycle and now I am at 188 lbs and steady: 

Nobody ever got hurt from coming off off and doing a PCT:  I want my body to reset and have sensitive testosterone receptors for next cycle.  I have nothing to lose here so why not explore different avenues vs the old school method of “just cruise bro” between cycles


----------



## SilverBack (Mar 4, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I would love to try this. But at 47 not sure it would be that easy.
> Maybe younger bucks would have much better luck.





Badleroybrown said:


> I would love to try this. But at 47 not sure it would be that easy.
> Maybe younger bucks would have much better luck.


I’m more then certain that at age 47 I will require a TRT doctor Rx for low test levels lol


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Mar 5, 2022)

This is my seventh year of blasting and cruising. Typically I cruise at 150mg a week for much longer than my blasts last. Sounds like coming off sucks so I don't think I will.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 5, 2022)

It’s all good . I don’t mind it.. sometimes sticking myself gets ok. If it was only one shot of test a week be ok.

But I am blasting test ace and Npp EOD..
So yes you could say I am going thru them..
2ml eod.. shit you could fry French fir’s with all the oil in my body.😂🤙


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 5, 2022)

SilverBack said:


> I’m more then certain that at age 47 I will require a TRT doctor Rx for low test levels lol


If you have been using for 7 years you are never coming off.
I have been on one big blast


----------

